# Slimming world diet plan question please help :)



## longtobeamum

Hi Ladies, just have another question about Slimming world. 

What plan is it best to follow? What will I lose the most weight by doing? Is it better to just stick to the one diet, i.e the extra easy, or to alternate it with like, a red day then a green day then an extra easy day? :shrug:

A lady who I know is following the plan said she is just sticking to EE, but I have read a couple of times that it is better to start out on the EE plan, then move onto red/green days after about 2 weeks. 

I really wish that I had gone to a couple of meetings first to get my head around it rather than just joining online. :blush:

Hope somebody can help :flower:

xx:flower:xx


----------



## africaqueen

I find the EE the plan the best as i can lose 5lb a wk if i stick to it and it fits in with everyday lifestyles. Good luck hun xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Thanks hun, I'm just findin it difficult to get my head round. All the things you can eat, and still lose weight. Proper messes with my mind lol. Can't help but think I don't understand it or I'm doing it wrong. 

xx:flower:xx


----------



## becca6985

i have been doing slimming world for the last 3 years with a few breaks in that time. i have lost 7 stone in total i started off doing red and green days but find extra easy the best. i have lost 3 and a half stone in the last 4 month with an average of 3 and a half pounds loss a week and that is just from following the extra easy plan and doing some exercise


----------



## becca6985

longtobeamum are you on facebook at all as there is a good slimming world site on there that is very helpful


----------



## MummyJade

Hi I joined a group yesterday and its very confusing but the more i read it the more i understand... im already worrying i am eating wrong stuff together! i am doing the extra easy plan...
Good Luck... 
x


----------



## longtobeamum

Is this the one Becca? https://www.facebook.com/slimmingworld?v=wall&ref=ts#!/slimmingworld

Had a look at some of the pictures on there, like the before and after ones, they are truly inspiring. And that diet coke chicken... sounds horrid, but looks so good. 

I'm the same Mummyjade. It baffles me how I can eat chips, an they're syn free, and taste so yummy, I'm on my first proper day and it already feels like I'm cheating. 


I didn't have any frylight in for my chips though, so I used my allowance (well a little bit less) from my healthy extra, A I think it was. Does this mean they're still syn free? I hope so anyway. 

xx:flower:xx


----------



## becca6985

i wont let me post the facebook sight that i use on here for some reason as i havent made enough pots or something but i just type slimming world in to the search bar on facebook and it comes up top of the list. in answer to ur chips what do u use to cook them in then i can tell u if they are syn free


----------



## longtobeamum

well I havent got any fry light until I go shopping later, so I cook them in a little olive oil, which I use from my HEB with a little salt and paprika 

xx:flower:xx


----------

